# breaking glass with golf ball



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

the other day I teed off and hooked the ball right into a house . I heard the the window break, nobody came out so I took a muligane and played through the hole . who is resoponsible for replacing the window? the golfer or homeowner? :dunno:


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Errant golf shots are a known fact of life. Technically the Home Owner should have his insurance go good for the window, living on a golf course is a known hazard. This particular topic can raise some very heated postings, something along the line of the chicken and the egg, which should go good for the window. My personal feeling is the developer who builds along side a golf course should put some kind of protection in place (catch nets), but of course that would cost him money, so the only alternative should be to inform buyers of the possibility of damage to their property due to errant golf shots, but that would probably hurt sales, so the homeowner ends up finding out the hard way. If your conscience is bothering you, you can always offer to pay for the window, but its not really your fault they built that house so close to a golf course. Dilemmas Dilemmas


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

silver77 said:


> the other day I teed off and hooked the ball right into a house . I heard the the window break, nobody came out so I took a muligane and played through the hole . who is resoponsible for replacing the window? the golfer or homeowner? :dunno:


A golfer once hook a ball onto a road causing a traffic accident. The car driver sued the golfer, but the judge tossed the case, saying it wasn't negligence.

And it's spelled "mulligan".

p.s. Thats why you don't get balls with your name or company logo on it!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Homeowner is responsible in this case. Most people around here, have Lexan windows that don't break very easily, but some just keep glass in their windows.


----------



## lefecious (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you all feel the same way I do. I sliced a shot right into the side of someone's truck, leaving a big dent. The 2 golfers with me were freaking out, but I just continued on playing the hole (believe it or not the ball bounced so hard off the truck that it ended up back on the fairway). My philosophy is that they must have insurance for that, plus it's not my fault they live next to a golf course. Nobody came out of the house, so I enjoyed the rest of the hole and my round.


----------



## J.Lacoste (Aug 1, 2007)

I make sure to park my Lexus far from any greens for this exact reason.


----------



## bjterry62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Speaking of Lexus's, I used to play at the CC in my home town. Well, there was this doctor that was a royal a**hole and everybody hated him. His house was on the left side of #10, a 400yd Par 4. I was playing there one day with a foursome of other club members and when I teed off, I hooked my drive straight at his house. His garage door was up and his SL400 was parked inside. The ball flew right into the gagage and you've never heard such banging and crashing as the thing ricocheted all over the place. I looked around and all the guys were laying on the ground laughing. Needless to say, they all bought ME drinks after the round.

BT


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

Karma is such a wonderful thing isn't it! :laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Unless someone could prove you hit a shot at the house on purpose, I wouldn't imagine a golfer has to be responsible for breaking a window on a house next to the course.

At Miami Springs Country Club, there is one house that keeps their hurricane shutters up on two windows that face the tee on a par 5 hole where a lot of the dogleg can easily be cut off. They are right on the tip of that dogleg and I guess they eventually got tired of broken windows.


----------



## silver77 (Apr 10, 2007)

if the guy would come out at me i would simply say" I'm sorry man all I'm trying to do is play golf" haa


----------

